# Post-Metal/Sludge chords?



## bythepainiseetheothers (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi guys! I've been listening a lot of Sludge, Post Metal and Post Black Metal lately and i've been wondering what kind of chords do they normally use? I know that bass is really important in the overall sound of a Post Metal band, but I can't find anything that works that well, besides your typical power chords.

My guitar is on Standard B, by the way


----------



## celticelk (Aug 15, 2015)

Are there specific songs, or at least specific bands, that you have in mind?


----------



## Lokasenna (Aug 15, 2015)

add9 is the "instantly sound like you know theory" chord, so there's that.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Aug 16, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Are there specific songs, or at least specific bands, that you have in mind?



Amenra, Light Bearer, Amia Venera Landscape, Isis, Neurosis, &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;, Oathbreaker...


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 16, 2015)

good choices of bands! A tip for finding cool sounding chord progressions: keep 1 note the same between the chords, usually the highest one of the first chord. then when you move chord instead of being an octave or third, it can become a 7, 9, etc. Hope it helps


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 16, 2015)

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Amenra, Light Bearer, Amia Venera Landscape, Isis, Neurosis, &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;, Oathbreaker...



+1 for amia venera landscape, one of my favorite bands of all time


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (Aug 17, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> +1 for amia venera landscape, one of my favorite bands of all time



Yeah I'm kind of a freak when it comes to Post-Metal, 2014 was my introduction to Post Metal with bands like Isis/Neurosis but 2015 is the year when I'm really diving into the thing

And yes! Amia Venera Landscape is great, I can't wait to hear their new record, even though their Facebook seems to be dead.


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 21, 2015)

Dissonance plays a big role in a lot of post riffs. Try typical minor or major chords but add in a flat fifth or minor second interval in a higher octave.


----------



## BlueTrident (Feb 4, 2016)

Check out The Ocean, all of their albums are bangers and their past four albums are ridiculously fantastic concept albums


----------



## DXL (Feb 6, 2016)

Playing power chords with a sharpened octave sounds amazing for post metal. I've been experimenting with them a lot now


----------

